# UberX vs UberXL



## njm (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello,

I'm a fairly new Uber driver and have a question about how riders can request rides. I drive a Honda Pilot, which, according to Uber, qualifies as UberX and UberXL. I understand that I get pings for UberX even though I'm in a larger vehicle, but my question is this...

If I'm online in the Partner app and a rider (my wife, for example), opens the Rider app, there is no option to select the larger vehicle size when looking to request a ride. I've asked Uber about this and they confirm my account is setup for both X and XL and that I get rides on X when available. That all makes sense, but why doesn't the Rider app show the slider for the XL when I'm online? How do riders know a larger vehicle is available if the app doesn't tell them?

Hopefully this isn't a silly question and something that should be obvious to me. Thanks in advance.

njm


----------



## danimal85207 (Feb 17, 2016)

That is odd....I did both for a while but after the rate cuts I only do XL. Now where do you live?? In some states XL is not available even though you have a vehicle that warrants it


----------



## njm (Jun 16, 2016)

danimal85207 said:


> That is odd....I did both for a while but after the rate cuts I only do XL. Now where do you live?? In some states XL is not available even though you have a vehicle that warrants it


Thanks for the reply. I'm in Wisconsin.


----------



## danimal85207 (Feb 17, 2016)

Now live in Arizona.....I just logged on and moved my pin over to Wisconsin....it does show XL as an available option if there is a car there......so after seeing that I would email uber support and tell them somebody is not fixing my problem and tell them you have not signed me up on both platforms because it doesn't show from the rider side.....I had this issue and didn't realize it for a week and was like I can't believe for one minute I am not getting any XL requests and that was the reason why.....now what could benefit you depending on where you live in Wisconsin is if there are not many cars in your area, then XL would be there only option (but again that would only happen if you wanted only XL requests....otherwise you will just get the lower rate of pay


----------



## njm (Jun 16, 2016)

danimal85207 said:


> Now live in Arizona.....I just logged on and moved my pin over to Wisconsin....it does show XL as an available option if there is a car there......so after seeing that I would email uber support and tell them somebody is not fixing my problem and tell them you have not signed me up on both platforms because it doesn't show from the rider side.....I had this issue and didn't realize it for a week and was like I can't believe for one minute I am not getting any XL requests and that was the reason why.....now what could benefit you depending on where you live in Wisconsin is if there are not many cars in your area, then XL would be there only option (but again that would only happen if you wanted only XL requests....otherwise you will just get the lower rate of pay


I live in a small town in WI. In Milwaukee, there are a ton of options, in my town , I'm the only XL. So, I think you're right about my account not being setup right. I've just emailed support again to find out more.

Thanks!
njm


----------



## danimal85207 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ps used to go fishing all the time on Lake Geneva when I was a kid....grew up in Brookfield, Illinois......anyway good luck to you


----------



## njm (Jun 16, 2016)

danimal85207 said:


> Ps used to go fishing all the time on Lake Geneva when I was a kid....grew up in Brookfield, Illinois......anyway good luck to you


Small world. Lake Geneva is where I drive. And, I grew up in Arizona.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

While you're at it have them set up an XL only vehicle profile for you . It's worth it to just drive XL sometimes , I have a Select vehicle and I pretty much stay exclusive to Select Only


----------

